# Best insoles for snowboarding?



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, been looking into upgrading my insoles in my Nike DK boots. First offwould y'all recommend new insoles over the Nike insoles? Probably so I have been thinking about a few different brands, shred soles, super feet green or red hot or a pair of remind. I feel like the shredsoles would position my feet slightly awkward in the boot from the canting of them, so I'm not too sure about them. I have heard a lot of good stuff snooty remind insoles and there are two pairs I'm looking at, the Kush which is found on their site and the Biotech gel orthotic snowboard insoles. I'm not sure why they don't have these on their site but you can find them here On Sale Remind Biotech Gel Orthotic Snowboard Boot Insole 3/16 Cush 7 - Snowboards, Snowboarding Gear, Equipment rn2btgo09cu11 at the house. These seem the most snowboard boot oriented out of all the reminds and that's where in thinking about going. Any idea or unbiased opinions y'all can give me? Has anyone used any of these and which do y'all prefer? Thanks!


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of the superfeet redhot.

Rocking a pair in my Nike kaiju boots and they feet great + keep me warmer. Perfect combo!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I put about 40 days on my kaiju insoles before getting shredsoles.

The kaiju insoles were nice but these are a noticeable upgrade


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't care for remind insoles


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

i use and like sole brand insoles. Heat moldeable


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> The kaiju insoles were nice


Only nice if you have pretty flat feet, otherwise (like most others) they suck balls.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> Only nice if you have pretty flat feet, otherwise (like most others) they suck balls.


My feet are in fact flat ( =


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

thinking about doing the same. would love to hear from others.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> Only nice if you have pretty flat feet, otherwise (like most others) they suck balls.


Agreed...I have a very flat foot but I still replaced the stock ones with superfeet. Superfeet are great for flat footed people.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

don't mean to thread jack but i own a pair of Nike Zoom Force 1's and the length of the boot is perfect but feel that i can tie the laces tight enough causing there to be some heel lift. Throughout the boot (not just in the heel) i feel that there is a little space between the tongue and the top of my boot. Is this because my feet are pretty flat? and can this be solved by replacing the insoles with superfeet or other insoles? thanks


----------



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever used the Remind Biotech Gel Orthotics? And how do y'all like the super feet? Also the shred soles sound cool but does your foot fit weird in the boot from the canting of the footbed?


----------

